# Monica Geller From Friends, What watch is she wearing?



## ziroinsane

I thought it would be this one A13320 Breitling Superocean.







Any other suggestions?:-s


----------



## KCZ

It's hard to see from that picture, but it looks like a ceramic band. Where's the original picture so we can try enlarging it further?


----------

